# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumausgabe #250 (08/2021)



## PCGH_Manu (2. Juli 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 08/2021 (#250)* ist ab Mittwoch den 7. Juli im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits am dem 2. Juli bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (2. Juli 2021)

Alles gute zur 250. Ausgabe


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Juli 2021)

Feedback von Bykski Deutschland zum 6900XT Kühlertest:



> Die Bykski Werte kann man leider getrost in die Tonne treten, hab nur die Vorabversion den Beitrags hier, allerdings war der Tester scheinbar zu unfähig den Block richtig zu montieren, auf den Bildern sieht man schön wie der Block nur Kontakt zum halben Chip hat. Außerdem wurden die Kühler ohne Backplate montiert/getestet wodurch der Block gar nicht richtig verschraubt werden konnte.
> 
> Vor allem ist dort niemand mal auf die Idee gekommen bei bis zu 15° Differenz beim Hersteller nachzufragen ob evt. ein Montagefehler vorliegt...
> 
> Einer der Gründe warum die 3 Blöcke die mit Backplate verkauft werden (Bykski, Alphacool und Corsair) so schlecht abschneiden wenn man ohne Backplate die Schrauben für die Backplatemontage nutzt und somit keinen Anpressdruck erzeugt











						[Sammelthread] - Custom-WaKü Quatschthread
					

Klar, warum nicht?




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				






> (Abbildung aus dem Heft - auf der Karte montierter Bykski Kühler in der Seitenansicht)
> (Quelle: PCGH 08/21)
> 
> Die wurden einfach ohne Backplate eingeschraubt, sprich kein Anpressdruck. (Rot zeigt die Lücke zwischen Schraube und PCB)











						[Sammelthread] - Custom-WaKü Quatschthread
					

Klar, warum nicht?




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## kleinemann (2. Juli 2021)

Glückwunsch zur Ausgabe 250 von mir, sind ja nicht gerade einfache Zeiten für ein Print-Magazin und Website, vor allen es jeden  alles in den Artikeln irgendwie Recht zu machen. Dazu kommen noch die Rechtschreibjäger, die sind bei mir genau so unbeliebt. Leider läuft HOI3 nicht bei mir, aber halb so Wild, denn HOI2+4 funktionieren auf meinen PC.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

kleinemann schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch die Rechtschreibjäger, die sind bei mir genau so unbeliebt.


Also ich weiß auch manchmal auf sowas hin, dass ist ja eigentlich meist gut gemeint, denn manche Artikel wandern ja auch weiter auf die Website oder die Sonderhefte etc.

Thorsten Vogel alias @PCGH_Torsten erscheint in meiner Ausgabe zum Beispiel zwei mal zum Jubiläum, auch wenn er zu meinen Lieblingsredakteuren gehört, Ihr habt Ihn wohl nicht geklont oder doch? 

Ansonsten nach dem ersten Blättern, tolles Heft, vollgepackt mit interessanten Artikel, vor allem für mich als GPU Spezi. Zum Jubiläum verkneife ich mir dann auch mal Kritik falls ich welche finde in dem Heft


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juli 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Feedback von Bykski Deutschland zum 6900XT Kühlertest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Möglicherweise kann @PCGH_Torsten etwas dazu sagen. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Thorsten Vogel alias @PCGH_Torsten erscheint in meiner Ausgabe zum Beispiel zwei mal zum Jubiläum, auch wenn er zu meinen Lieblingsredakteuren gehört, Ihr habt Ihn wohl nicht geklont oder doch?



Das ist korrekt, er äußert sich (wie Manu) zu zwei großen Fachbereichen - das ist also kein Bug, wie ich gerade kurz dachte (du hast mich erschreckt ).



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ansonsten nach dem ersten Blättern, tolles Heft, vollgepackt mit interessanten Artikel, vor allem für mich als GPU Spezi. Zum Jubiläum verkneife ich mir dann auch mal Kritik falls ich welche finde in dem Heft



Nee, hau raus die Kritik.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, er äußert sich (wie Manu) zu zwei großen Fachbereichen - das ist also kein Bug, wie ich gerade kurz dachte (du hast mich erschreckt ).


Also doch geklont
Hab das Mag gerade erst angefangen und das meiste nur kurz überflogen. Mea Culpa


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nee, hau raus die Kritik.


Muss erstmal was finde ^^


----------



## Palmdale (3. Juli 2021)

Glückwunsch zum quasi Viertel-Jahrtausend 

Hm, wo isser denn jetz, der Dark-Mode?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. Juli 2021)

@ Raff: Ich bin mit dem Leistungindex zufrieden 
(Für diesen Satz hätte eine Mail richtig gelohnt  )


----------



## Esenel (3. Juli 2021)

Der neue CPU Leistungsindex ist top.
Aber beim Radeon 6000 Artikel mit dem Bykski Block ist ein weiterer Fehler drin.
Die Pads sind nicht 1.5mm sondern 1.8mm.

Was aber stimmt ist dass die original Pads von Bykski Müll sind  
Wenn man diese durch Gelid Solutions GP-Extreme Thermal Pad 80 x 40 x 1.5 mm ersetzt brachte mir das bei meiner 3090 und der aktiven Backplate 20°C bessere Temps aufm VRAM.
Auch ist der Anpressdruck dann wesentlich besser.

VG


----------



## kmf (3. Juli 2021)

Bin diesmal ziemlich unhappy mit dem Heft, Total zerknüllt und zerfleddert im Briefkasten. Die Redaktion kann da zwar weniger dafür, vielmehr war es hier der Postzusteller, der wahrscheinlich total überfülltes Behältnis hatte. Aber den Verlag kann ich nicht schuldlos stellen, durch die Einsparung einer gescheiten Umverpackung ist so was halt leicht möglich. Will jetzt keinen Zwergenkrieg anzetteln, werde mich um neues unbeschädigtes Heft bemühen. Ich denke, wenn ich ein Foto von meinem Heft mache, wird es den Verlag überzeugen.

Edit: Hab direkt neues Heft erhalten. Danke, toller Service vom Support.


----------



## KaterTom (3. Juli 2021)

Und wieder kommt der Artikel zum neuen Heft *zu spät für Digital Abonnenten!* Das war vor einiger Zeit noch anders. Da kam die Ankündigung des neuen Heftes ein paar Tage vor Erscheinen der Digital Ausgabe, so dass man rechtzeitig wusste, wann das digitale Heft downloadbar ist und worauf man sich freuen konnte. Diesen Modus hätte ich gerne wieder zurück!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Feedback von Bykski Deutschland zum 6900XT Kühlertest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wir hatten uns bereits letzte Woche mit Bykski über die Testergebnisse ausgetauscht, über das Wochenende ist da aber wohl einiges eskaliert. Mehrere Missverständnisse haben dazu beigetragen, unter anderem die Annahme dass unser externer Tester eine Person wäre, die bereits in der Vergangenheit durch mangehafte Objektivität gegenüber Bykski aufgefallen war. Dem ist natürlich nicht so. Was tatsächlich vorgefallen ist:
Bykski hat uns ein farbikneues Muster des Kühlers geschickt und wir haben dieses mit aller Sorgfalt fair getestet. Die Ergebnisse waren nicht stellar, aber immer noch "befriedigend" was gegenüber einem mit Leistung "1,99" benoteten Testsieger kein besorgniserregender Rückstand war. Wir haben deswegen die beiligenden, nicht optimalen Wärmeleitpads als Designschwäche erachtet und keinen Bedarf für Rücksprache mit Bykski gesehen. Tatsächlich ist aber eine Charge Kühler mit fehlerhaften Pads im Umlauf, worüber umgekehrt Bykski nicht aktiv informiert hat. So wurde unbewusst ein Muster getestet, welches die vom Hersteller vorgesehene Leistung gar nicht wiederspiegeln konnte. Das ist schlecht gelaufen, aber ein klärender Nachtest ist bereits in Vorbereitung.

Zu diversen Aussagen, die von Nutzern des Hardwareluxx-Forums unsbezüglich vorgebracht wurden, werde ich mich nicht öffentlich äußern, aber zu den technischen Details anbei eine Stellungnahme des eigentlichen Autors:



			
				Christian Beck schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Wir testen bewusst ohne Backplates. Für uns überwiegen dabei folgende Vorteile beim Messen ohne Backplate:
> •	Zugänglichkeit Thermografie
> •	Vergleichbarkeit der Blöcke (nicht jeder Block bietet zwangsweise eine optionale Backplate)
> •	Auf Nvidia-Karten war diese Messmethode bis zuletzt sogar notwendig, da wegen mangelnder interner Sensoren externe Sensorik angebracht werden musste.
> ...


----------



## kmf (12. Juli 2021)

Mal ne Anmerkung zum Test der Fullcovers. Nach meiner Einschätzung zeigt das Bild der EK Water Blocks EK-Quantum Vektor das kühlste Wärmebild - über die gesamte Karte betrachtet. Der zugehörige Text gibt da leider keine genaue Angabe, außer durchschnittlich gute Kühlleistung. Die Tabellen zeigen aber nur für Ram und Spannungswandler gute Ergebnisse. Andere Fabrikate mit teils hell strahlender GPU sind besser plaziert.
Der im Bild angegebene Temperaturwert ist 61,8°. Klein bissel besser im GPU-Bereich ist nur die Kryographics Next, aber über die gesamte Karte gesehen, ist das Wärmebild deutlich schlechter. Also wenn ich nach den Bildern gehe, wäre für mich der EK-Quantum der Testsieger, mindest aber der zweitplazierte. Durchflusswert oder Differenztemperatur sind für mich zweitrangig - für mich zählt wie kühl bleibt die Grafikkarte während des Zockens.


----------



## Registrierzwang (12. Juli 2021)

Tolle Stories "von früher", gute Mischung an Hardware-Tests. Allerdings finde ich die Grafikkarten-Leistungs-Indices auf S. 30 und S. 31 nicht besonders aussagekräftig, sind doch nur sage und schreibe 10 (Raytracing Test) bzw. sogar nur 8 (Leistungs-Index 1.1) Grafikkarten vertreten.
Manch einer möchte das auch mit seiner älteren Grafikkarte vergleichen können (auch um vielleicht selbst entscheiden zu können, ob sich ein Wechsel jetzt schon lohnt). Bei dem CPU-Leistungs-Index ähnliches Bild, fast nur CPUs in der Liste, die es gerade mal ein Jahr oder weniger zu kaufen gibt... 
Meint Ihr wirklich , ALLE Leser kaufen sich nur das Allerneueste, koste es was es will ?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (14. Juli 2021)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Bei dem CPU-Leistungs-Index ähnliches Bild, fast nur CPUs in der Liste, die es gerade mal ein Jahr oder weniger zu kaufen gibt...


Dafür haben wir ja den immer aktuellen CPU-Index online. Da gibt es dann keine Platzprobleme, wie im Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juli 2021)

Und keine Sorge, das werden mit der Zeit immer mehr Modelle. Es ist leider unmöglich, immer aktuelle Benchmarks ohne Werte-Mischmasch (wichtig!) und gleichzeitig eine lange Liste getesteter Produkte zu haben - man muss sich entscheiden, wenn man nicht 24/7 benchen will bzw. kann.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Tebald (15. Juli 2021)

Wird es dir Abonnenten der Magazin Ausgabe die Möglichkeit geben, die DVD mit dem Geheimarchiv zu bestellen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Juli 2021)

Danke für den RX6000 Kühlertest, der kam genau zur richtigen Zeit. Sehr gelungen mit den Vergleichen "mit vs. ohne Backplate", die immer seltener zu findenen Druckabfallmessung am Kühler und die Wärmebildaufnahmen. Was will man mehr. Wegen dem für mich überraschend großen Unterschied im Vergleich "Kühler vs. Kühler+Backplate+Spulenpads" werde ich bei meiner 6800XT und dem bestellten Fullcover & Backplate auch großzügig Pads einsetzen.

Eine Frage zu den Ergebnissen: Was steckt dahinter, dass drei Kühler bei mindestens einem der vier Messpunkte mit Backplate schlechtere Werte erreicht haben, als es ohne Backplate der Fall war?
Die Versteifung über die Backplate müsste doch eigentlich den Kontakt des eigentlichen Kühlers zum Chip, Speicher, Wandlern  und Spulen verbessern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Juli 2021)

Der Autor sagt dazu:



			
				Christian Beck schrieb:
			
		

> Die grundlegende Überlegung mit der Versteifung ist zwar richtig, jedoch spielen bei den hohen Wärmedichten nicht mehr nur ein einseitig idealer Kontakt an den Kühler eine Rolle, sondern zusätzlich auch die rückseitige - zusätzliche Wärmeabgabe - entweder in eine Backplate, oder an die Umgebungsluft (natürliche Konvektion & Strahlung bei freier Rückseite). Zwar setzen wir im Testsystem keine Lüfter in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Grafikkarte ein, um den Einfluss der Konvektion so gering wie möglich zu halten, bei Oberflächentemperaturen von 60-70 Grad Celsius spielt auch die natürliche Konvektion schon eine Rolle und Physik lässt sich nur schwer aushebeln .
> 
> Ein sehr gutes Beispiel sind die steigenden GPU-Temperaturen am Bitspower: Die Backplate bindet nur sehr lokal an den rückseitigen Kondensatoren an und entzieht daher vergleichsweise wenig Wärme. Durch die Backplate ohne direkten Kontakt zu GPU und VRM behindern wir im Gegensatz zu unserem offenen Aufbau natürlich weitestgehend die rückwärtige Wärmeabgabe. Bei allen anderen Kandidaten profitieren die GPU-Temperaturen - in der Regel dank umittelbarem rückseitigem GPU-Kontakt oder indirekt durch angebundene, kühlere VRM, also einem deutlich niedrigen Wärmeleitungswiderstand in die Backplate als bei einem 2 mm Luftspalt zur Aluabschirmung. Was sich dann noch noch im Testfeld findet, sind dezent (<=1K) steigende RAM- oder VRM-Temperaturen. Diese geringfügigen Erhöhungen (Bsp. TechN RAM, oder TechN/EK-WB VRM) zeigen auch, dass sich der Kontakt nach vorne durch lokalen Gegendruck der Backplate nicht mehr derart verbessern lässt, um den Entfall der rückwärtigen "freien Wärmeabgabe" aufzufangen. In beiden Fällen werden nämlich die Messpunkte nicht per Pads angebunden - das hätte vermutlich eine Verbesserungen gezeigt.
> 
> ...



Persönlich würde ich noch ergänzen, dass nicht alle Hersteller flächigen Kontakt an allen Wärmequellen vorsehen. Wenn eine Backplate aber beispielsweise nur auf die Wandler drückt, die Vorderseite der Karte als tendenziell konkav durchbiegt, dann könnte sie die Anpresskraft im Bereich der GPU sogar reduzieren. Auch kann eine dicke, unstrukturierte Backplate Wärme besser leiten als abgeben und so eine Wärmebrücke zwischen sehr heißen und bislang relativ kühlen Bauteilen herstellen. Merkwürdig wird es also erst, wenn eine Karte mit Backplate in allen Bereichen wärmer wird als ohne – sonst sollte man sich das Design genau angucken, ob nicht möglicherweise eine Verlagerung der Kühlwirkung überwiegt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juli 2021)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Wieder etwas gelernt. Dass eine passive Backplate keinen großen Effekt auf die Kühlleistung hat, war mir bewusst. Aber eine Verschlechterung der Temperaturen ohne eine Anbindung der Backplate über Wärmeleitpads gegenüber einem Betrieb ganz ohne Backplate hatte ich in der Größenordnung nicht auf dem Schirm. Die 2-5 Kelvin sind für mich bei der Wahl eines Fullcover für die 6800XT auch nicht kaufentscheidend gewesen, aber wenn die Karte für die nächsten drei bis vier Jahre über einen Wasserkühler gekühlt wird, nehme ich diesen Gewinn über ein paar Padstreifen zwischen Backplate und PCB gerne mit. Im Grunde geht es doch inzwischen zwischen Kühlergenerationen nur noch um Größenordnungen von 2-5 Klevin. Ein Beispiel fällt mir hierzu immer ein.

Heatkiller III 2008 --> -1,5 bis 2K --> Heatkiller IV 2015 --> -1K --> Techn AM4 2020









						Watercool Heatkiller IV CPU Water Block Review - Page 5 of 6 - ExtremeRigs.net
					

Watercool Heatkiller IV CPU Water Block Review - Tested on 4930K vs Supremacy EVO, MX, Raystorm, Heatkiller III, Koolance CPU-380




					www.xtremerigs.net
				












						TechN CPU-Wasserkühler gegen Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro und EK Quantum Magnitude - AMDs Zen3 kann kommen | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Der neue CPU-Wasserblock von TechN (hier als AM4-Version für 99 Euro UVP) muss sich im heutigen Test mit dem Quasi-Klassiker in Form des Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro AMD (ab ca. 65 Euro) und dem teuren…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juli 2021)

Ohne OC sind die Unterschiede bei CPU-Kühlern sogar eher kleiner und die je nach Testplattform die Reihenfolge durchaus auch mal umgekehrt. (Mehr dazu in der 10.^^) Aber bei den begleitenden Bauteilen auf Grafikkarte gibt es noch recht deutliche Unterschiede, da kann schon die Wahl der Pads einen deutlichen Einfluss nehmen. (Mehr dazu in der 09.^^)


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2021)

Padvergleich auf einer 6800XT (in der 09) und Kryos Next *Vario* plattformübergreifend (in der 10) ^^


----------



## Watschnburli (25. Juli 2021)

Leider bekomme ich als digital abbonent keinen Zugriff auf das Archiv, schade!


----------



## garfield36 (27. Juli 2021)

Für mich war der Artikel über den High-End-PC am interessantesten. Zum einen weil ich einige der Komponenten selbst in meinem Rechner verbaut habe, und zum anderen weil ich auch das Gehäuse schon mal verwendet hatte.

Meine Komponenten

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 802 weiß
Gehäuse-Ventilation: Einblasend 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS
                                                                          2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm
                                                  Ausblasend 3x Arctic P12 PWM PST CO, 120mm, 1x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS
Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5950X
CPU-Kühlung: Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 + 3x Arctic P12 PWM PST CO
RAM: Crucial Ballistix RGB weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16
               (BL2K16G36C16U4WL)
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X Trio 24G
Sound: Onboard Realtek ALC1220
SSD: 1x Corsair Force Series MP600 2TB, M.2 (CSSD- F2000GBMP600)
Schnittstellenkarte: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-PCI1901-C32, 1x USB-C 3.2, PCIe 3.0 x4    
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W ATX 2.4

Dazu kommt noch eine zweite 2TB-SSD hinzu, sobald der RMA-Fall erledigt ist. 

Das Cooler Master C700M war schon ein bemerkenswertes Gehäuse. Allerdings ist es sehr schwer. Ich hatte damals einen Sehneneinriss  und bei Umbauten war das Gehäuse für mich schwer zu handeln. Das Spaltmaß zwischen Frontpanel und Cover könnte auch etwas kleiner sein. Aber sonst war das Gehäuse schon eine Wucht, aber auch sehr teuer.


----------



## cflies (1. August 2021)

Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum!
Sind Netzteile mittlerweile teurer als Grafikkarten?
Auf Seite 104 zumindest: 850€ für 850 Watt??!!


----------



## NCphalon (30. April 2022)

Betätige mich hier vermutlich als Leichenfledderer, aber das muss jetzt mal sein, weil die Ausgabe schon ewig bei mir im Bad liegt und ich immer wieder darin herumblättere 😁

Die Diagramme im Effizienztuning Artikel wo Spieleleistung gegen Stromverbrauch gestellt wird sind meiner Meinung nach schlecht designt. Wir haben auf der einen Y Achse zig Watt Verbrauchsunterschied und auf der anderen Y Achse einen Bereich von 2-3fps. Beim ersten Blick denkt man, dass Leistung und Verbrauch gleichermaßen sinken, erst wenn man sich dann die Messwerte ansieht oder die Achsenbeschriftung genau betrachtet, sieht man, dass die Spieleleistung kaum sinkt. Das macht die Diagramme mMn obsolet, weil sie halt nicht durch einen schnellen Blick zeigen, wie sich die Leistung in Abhängigkeit zum Verbrauch entwickelt. Ich finde, wenn beide Achsen bei 0 anfangen würden, würde man direkt sehen, dass sich die Leistung im Vergleich zum Verbrauch eben kaum verändert.

Wollte das nur mal loswerden, weil ich glaube, das schon in anderen Ausgaben gesehen zu haben.


----------

